# over paid or under paid?



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

30 years ago I could save up for a new car in 6 months. Now I am lucky to do that in 6 years. :laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Who cares


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It depends who you ask and what day it is... :laughing:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Some non union guys are under paid and some union guys are over paidk


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You're looking at it wrong, it's over worked, under worked.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

It all depends on the person and the location they work in. Some markets are very highly paid, but they also have the highest cost of living. I really haven't seen a jurisdiction that is grossly overpaid vs their cost of living. I have seen locals that are underpaid for the area's cost of living though. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We are all underpaid I want 5,000.00 an hour, but my customer can't handle it.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Nobody with our knowledge,skills and ability are overpaid.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

ptcrtn said:


> Are unions over paid or are nonunion under paid so the company can make more money? Just a thought. Share the wealth.*RETIRED* *UNION MEMBER AND PROUD OF IT.:thumbsup:*


It's not an unbiased question.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> We are all underpaid I want 5,000.00 an hour, but my customer can't handle it.


Yea, but you only have to work 2 hours a week. :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm overpaid. It makes up for the years I was underpaid.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

ptcrtn said:


> Are unions over paid or are nonunion under paid so the company can make more money? Just a thought. Share the wealth.*RETIRED* *UNION MEMBER AND PROUD OF IT.:thumbsup:*


I was under paid as a Union member, since I left I make 3X what I did in the Union. I am paid based on my value to the company, not how long I have been here.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Zog said:


> I was under paid as a Union member, since I left I make 3X what I did in the Union. I am paid based on my value to the company, not how long I have been here.


I've been offered more money to work as an electrical superintendent for two large general contractors. They offer more money than I've ever made as a General Foreman or PM...but for me personally...not yet. I'll wait until I'm about to retire...when I have 5yrs left or so. Then I'll make that jump and finish the career with big money. 

Or go the route Brian did...and go into business for myself again. Naaaa who wants that stress right before retiring! LOL


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Zog said:


> I was under paid as a Union member, since I left I make 3X what I did in the Union. I am paid based on my value to the company, not how long I have been here.


Just like a politician, I'm sure there is more to that story.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Loose Neutral said:


> Just like a politician, I'm sure there is more to that story.


I am sure his union training had ZERO to do with it.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

big2bird said:


> I am sure his union training had ZERO to do with it.


Never had one bit of training from the IBEW, in fact I trained guys at the hall. My training came from the Navy nuclear program, my engineering degree, and lots of independent learning.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Zog said:


> Never had one bit of training from the IBEW, in fact I trained guys at the hall. My training came from the Navy nuclear program, my engineering degree, and lots of independent learning.


That would make you the exception, not the norm.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Like I said there is more to that story. He touched on it before. Got organized in, got in a pissing match and left. So, his pay has nothing to do with an IBEW member.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I will say, every Navy guy I know who studied electric whatever, knows their sh!t and are top of line. I'm glad you left some of your knowledge at the hall.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Like I said there is more to that story. He touched on it before. Got organized in, got in a pissing match and left. So, his pay has nothing to do with an IBEW member.


There was no pissing match, and I requested and was granted a honorary withdrawl.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

big2bird said:


> That would make you the exception, not the norm.


Most of my employees are former IBEW as well and they all make more and have better benefits than they did in the union. Not saying I am the norm, just pointing out the OP as a brainwashed BS statement.


----------



## VSlamrile (Oct 9, 2012)

Zog said:


> Most of my employees are former IBEW as well and they all make more and have better benefits than they did in the union. Not saying I am the norm, just pointing out the OP as a brainwashed BS statement.


If you are the same person as the zog over at Mike Holt's website, then you do the type of specialty work that demands higher pay. As you said earlier in the thread, you have a lot more experience and degrees than the typical electrician. So I don't think it's fair to compare your pay to a typical union journeyman wireman and then brag that your's is better.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I thought I recognized the name. What work does your firm do Zog?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

VSlamrile said:


> If you are the same person as the zog over at Mike Holt's website, then you do the type of specialty work that demands higher pay. As you said earlier in the thread, you have a lot more experience and degrees than the typical electrician. So I don't think it's fair to compare your pay to a typical union journeyman wireman and then brag that your's is better.


And I don't think it is fair to assume "Are unions over paid or are nonunion under paid so the company can make more money?"

There are plenty of non union companies that pay at or above union wages, at least to the guys that don't "Go slow to earn more dough".


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Zog said:


> And I don't think it is fair to assume "Are unions over paid or are nonunion under paid so the company can make more money?"
> 
> There are plenty of non union companies that pay at or above union wages, at least to the guys that don't "Go slow to earn more dough".


That is correct. We don't dispute that. I personally live by my what my grandfather (also an electrician) always said...

*The more you know, the more you're worth to your contractor*

Just my $.02


----------



## VSlamrile (Oct 9, 2012)

Zog said:


> And I don't think it is fair to assume "Are unions over paid or are nonunion under paid so the company can make more money?"


 That's not what I was responding to. I was responding to *your* post in which you were bragging how you and your men make so much more than union men. 

That's like a cardiologist bragging that he makes more than a general internist. Of course you expect the cardiologist to make more, but you also expect him to act like an adult about it.


> There are plenty of non union companies that pay at or above union wages, at least to the guys that don't "Go slow to earn more dough".


I don't know if that's true. "plenty" is a subjective term. I'd say that 9.5 times out of 10 a union member makes more than a non-union member *in the same position*. But again, that's not what I was responding to.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

VSlamrile said:


> That's not what I was responding to. I was responding to *your* post in which you were bragging how you and your men make so much more than union men.
> 
> That's like a cardiologist bragging that he makes more than a general internist. Of course you expect the cardiologist to make more, but you also expect him to act like an adult about it.
> 
> I don't know if that's true. "plenty" is a subjective term. I'd say that 9.5 times out of 10 a union member makes more than a non-union member *in the same position*. But again, that's not what I was responding to.


Anyone in a specialty position is expected to make more than the standard worker bee in the same position. A High Voltage Splicer makes more than a bulbologist. What VSlamrile is saying is correct. For the most part, non union electricians make less than union electricians, if not in salary, then in benefits. The gap has closed over the last decade. We teach the kids that now...that they aren't competing for work against the non union shops of the 80's any longer. Many of today's unorganized shops are highly trained and highly motivated to take as much market share as we are willing to give up.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

VSlamrile said:


> That's not what I was responding to. I was responding to *your* post in which you were bragging how you and your men make so much more than union men.


No, I said my guys make more than they did when they were doing the same job for a union shop. If you want the best, you have to pay the best. On the other hand the guys who take long lunches, show up hung over, and are just punching a clock to get a pay check don't last long.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

VSlamrile said:


> I don't know if that's true. "plenty" is a subjective term. I'd say that 9.5 times out of 10 a union member makes more than a non-union member *in the same position*. But again, that's not what I was responding to.


It helps when they do work under the table and screw over thier brothers too. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/union-member-doing-maintenance-work-44510/


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Zog said:


> It helps when they do work under the table and screw over thier brothers too. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/union-member-doing-maintenance-work-44510/


I don't believe he's connected to our organization Zog.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> I don't believe he's connected to our organization Zog.


Not for long anyways :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> We are all underpaid I want 5,000.00 an hour, but my customer can't handle it.


Cheep bastards..:laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Zog said:


> Not for long anyways :whistling2:


LOL funny!


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Zog said:


> Most of my employees are former IBEW as well and they all make more and have better benefits than they did in the union. Not saying I am the norm, just pointing out the OP as a brainwashed BS statement.


Which local though? That makes a huge difference. Since your from The Carolinas I don't doubt it. Still apple to oranges though.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Upon quite a bit of contemplation...

Everyone is being paid exactly what they are worth.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

eejack said:


> Upon quite a bit of contemplation...
> 
> Everyone is being paid exactly what they are worth.


Church


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Loose Neutral said:


> I will say, every Navy guy I know who studied electric whatever, knows their sh!t and are top of line. I'm glad you left some of your knowledge at the hall.


I think Zog gets paid for more for his engineering degree than his Navy experience.
We have a Navy Seal at work, and, well, I better just leave it at that.:whistling2:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

big2bird said:


> I think Zog gets paid for more for his engineering degree than his Navy experience.
> We have a Navy Seal at work, and, well, I better just leave it at that.:whistling2:


Navy nuke, Navy SEAL, huuuuuuge difference. I would not suggest you mess with him too much though. We used to work with a SEAL team on my sub and those guys are bad  guys and I have witnessed the wrath they can bring for those that do so.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Yea, but you only have to work 2 hours a week. :laughing:



Hows that?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

ptcrtn said:


> Are unions over paid or are nonunion under paid so the company can make more money?
> 
> 
> 40% OF x IS 40% OF x.
> ...


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

big2bird said:


> I think Zog gets paid for more for his engineering degree than his Navy experience.
> We have a Navy Seal at work, and, well, I better just leave it at that.:whistling2:


Yeah, we got one of them too. I'm talking electrical training.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

We are all underpaid, no matter where you work or what you do. Union or not. I like the approach of unions setting a standard rate for their members. I think it depends on the market to determine what we are worth, the type of work you do. And contractors should make good profits based on their risk factor, there are too many variables here to draw a proper answer to this question since our trade has such a broad range in the type of work we do. From ibew doing industrial and commercial, non union commercial industrial, residential , facililities maintenance to plant maintenance, utility work and so on. It's a good question but a difficult one to answer.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

We are all underpaid. THAT is the American answer. MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE.........................


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> We are all underpaid. THAT is the American answer. MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE.........................


All but you, you are grossly overpaid.:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> All but you, you are grossly overpaid.:laughing:


Speaking of which, what ever you paid for that outfit in that last pic you posted of yourself was entirely to much. Honestly BJ, THEY should have paid YOU.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/interviews-44558/#post830022


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

White belt and white shoes. Oh my.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nolabama said:


> White belt and white shoes. Oh my.


That is my turning 60 self portrait. Dressed for my ANTI-AARP meeting


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL I'm sure they'll welcome you with open arms Bri!


----------

